# Bhagat Singh should be given Bharat Ratan



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't understand why the indian government isn't naming bhagat singh bharat ratan. Congress bahut ghatiya hai, infact saare politicians hi ghatiya hain. What do you think guys?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2008)

yaa give bhagat singh bharat ratna he truly deserves it ..no doubt on it


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 23, 2008)

yes me too sikh jatt always think that why gandhi is always shown 

i would been pm or president i would hv ripped the photo of gandhi from indian rupees and placed bhagat singh's photo on tht


+1 vote for SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 23, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> yes me too sikh jatt always think that why gandhi is always shown
> 
> i would been pm or president i would hv ripped the photo of gandhi from indian rupees and placed bhagat singh's photo on tht
> 
> ...



Yaar je oh ganja aj jinda hunda taan main usnu maar dena si. Changa hoya mar gaya mere hath ton khoon hon ton bach geya. Oh sahi hai bhai, ganje di photo rupees te nahin honi chahidi, bhagat singh di honi chahidi hai. Ganja ja jananiyan naal ghumda reha, saari umar aish karda reha, bahut characterless insaan si.



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> yaa give bhagat singh bharat ratna he truly deserves it ..no doubt on it




Yes bhagat singh ko milna hi chahiye bharat ratna.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 24, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> Yaar je oh ganja aj jinda hunda taan main usnu maar dena si. Changa hoya mar gaya mere hath ton khoon hon ton bach geya. Oh sahi hai bhai, ganje di photo rupees te nahin honi chahidi, bhagat singh di honi chahidi hai. Ganja ja jananiyan naal ghumda reha, saari umar aish karda reha, bahut characterless insaan si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes mere yaara  SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH ne sab chadya sirf desh vaste


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 24, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> I can't understand why the indian government isn't naming bhagat singh bharat ratan. Congress bahut ghatiya hai, infact saare politicians hi ghatiya hain. What do you think guys?


What the hell are you talking about?!!! huh???! IMHO, the right candidates for Bharat Ratna are Sonia Gandhi, Lalu Prasad Yadav, H D Deve Gowda, Mayawati and Dawood Ibrahim.

They haf taken India to a global level. Now everyone knows our country coz of these people. Its our moral duty to give them back something. We must not be selfish but recognize their contribution to the country.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 24, 2008)

@infra We Discusing The Past Not Present


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 24, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> @infra We Discusing The Past Not Present


That was a sarcastic comment dude, past of present doesn't matter!


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jan 25, 2008)

How can they (congress/nehru's) give bharat ratna who was against them. They were the ones (gandhi/nehru) who actually killed bhagat singh. 

Nehru's are muslims.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 25, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> yes mere yaara  SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH ne sab chadya sirf desh vaste



Milna hi chahida hai yaara, saare punjabiyan da idol hai te rahega oh.



infra_red_dude said:


> What the hell are you talking about?!!! huh???! IMHO, the right candidates for Bharat Ratna are Sonia Gandhi, Lalu Prasad Yadav, H D Deve Gowda, Mayawati and Dawood Ibrahim.
> 
> They haf taken India to a global level. Now everyone knows our country coz of these people. Its our moral duty to give them back something. We must not be selfish but recognize their contribution to the country.



Juta milna chahiye in logon ko.



$$Gururaj$$ said:


> How can they (congress/nehru's) give bharat ratna who was against them. They were the ones (gandhi/nehru) who actually killed bhagat singh.
> 
> Nehru's are muslims.



Congress waliyan ne marya si sab nu, chandrashekhar azad, bhagat singh varge surmeyan nu giddraan ne dhokhe naal marvaya si. Congress just wanted power, jehda vi congress de khilaf hoya oh maar dita gaya.


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 25, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> I can't understand why the indian government isn't naming bhagat singh bharat ratan. Congress bahut ghatiya hai, infact saare politicians hi ghatiya hain. What do you think guys?


Yea,,Bhagat singh deserves Bharat-ratna.... 
 I even think the indian govt. should also introduce a new award on his name to
 felicitate ppl who have done sumthin brave lyk him.



$$Gururaj$$ said:


> How can they (congress/nehru's) give bharat ratna who was against them. They were the ones (gandhi/nehru) who actually killed bhagat singh.
> 
> Nehru's are muslims.


Waisa mat soch yarr...
 u kno these politicians dont have any religion,,, paisa aur power ke liye
 kuch bhi karenge...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah very right at that time gandhi was jealous of Shaheed's increasing popularity when he was the leader of NAUJAVAN BHARAT SABHA so he decided to sign the pact that was for the hanging of the  Shaheed's

See this link:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhagat_Singh


----------



## SUKHI99 (Jan 25, 2008)

guys yes HE deserve Bharat Ratan.......
also he is SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH, don't call only BHAGAT SINGH.......
i personally respect him very much


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 25, 2008)

SUKHI99 said:


> guys yes HE deserve Bharat Ratan.......
> also he is SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH, don't call only BHAGAT SINGH.......
> i personally respect him very much




Excellent sukhi right way of calling him is SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH see i hav written Shaheed always


----------



## Ferozepuria (Jan 26, 2008)

i think that ghandi di photo walle note nu par ke bhagat singh di photo walla note challona chahida hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

Ferozepuria said:


> i think that ghandi di photo walle note nu par ke bhagat singh di photo walla note challona chahida hai



ya toh hindi bol le ya punjabi.

Its gandhi not ghandi


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 26, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> ya toh hindi bol le ya punjabi.
> 
> Its gandhi not ghandi



Gandi ho, ghandi ho, ya gandhi ho, its the same. Jad vi gandhi da naam koi lenda hai taan akhaan sahmne ik f*du je budde di shakal aa jaandi hai.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 26, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> Gandi ho, ghandi ho, ya gandhi ho, its the same. Jad vi gandhi da naam koi lenda hai taan akhaan sahmne ik f*du je budde di shakal aa jaandi hai.





gaurav bhai tang mat ada yaha sab gusse mein hai or sab sikh hai 

is lie gandhi ke khilaf bol varna mat bol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> gaurav bhai tang mat ada yaha sab gusse mein hai or sab sikh hai
> 
> is lie gandhi ke khilaf bol varna mat bol



abey woh frezou hindi punjabi ki maa behan ek kar raha tha


----------



## satyamy (Jan 26, 2008)

Well Bharat Ratan is a Very Very Small thing is Front of Shahid Bhagat Singh 

Govt. must surely give him Bharat Ratan

but 


Cerebral Assasin said:


> Yaar je oh  ************************************************
> si.


 


::cyborg:: said:


> yes mere yaara  SHAHEED BHAGAT SINGH ne sab chadya sirf desh vaste


 
Cerebral  & cyborg are too stupid donkey in Our Forum 

You guys Just think What will be the Reputation remain in front of world if someone read post like this in thinkdigit forum  

The Guys Should be Banned


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 26, 2008)

@gaurav not abusing u bhai he is abusine me see his post


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 26, 2008)

dek li to dek li maine to del kar di


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 26, 2008)

What's going on.... ? Don't discuss sensitive topics or deal with respect for members and forums rules. 

::cyborg:: - 
Banned for 2 weeks. Will be banned permanently if tries to create an account and goes for (mis)adventure. 

_
Thread Closed_


----------

